# Cwc From Bootsale



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

As the title says picked up this cwc watch for Â£10 fitted new crystal and strap and now loving the watch.

just wanted to check is this 05 Army issue watc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

According to the back it is an Army watch issued in 2005.

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

from the looks of it it has stealth lume on the hands


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice find


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find


----------



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replys The lume on the hands was partly crumbled away so when i changed the glass thought id remove it completely.

I see on ebay you can buy lume paint is this any good anyone tried it?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as long as your not to worried about it i would leave it as it looks good like that


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the premixed stuff is fine, isn't all that luminous but fills the gap, is easy to apply too


----------



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok Thanks will probably try to re lume them,

I can see me wanting a collection of these watches now.


----------



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

Well didnt take long to turn up not too bad for first attempt no more stealth lume


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

that looks pretty good, and reduces the risk of the hands bending i you try to remove them at some point, i got a cwc from a market for abut the same price as you, just proves a bargain can still be had!


----------

